# [Solved] Sound not working on Youtube

## mark2

I thought I had everything I needed when I compiled my kernel, but I have no sound on Youtube videos. The Audio Mixer I installed with my Xfce desktop seems to have no effect, except when I turn on Rear Mic. Then I get something like pink or white noise and I can control the volume with Master. I've added all the channels or whatever and made sure they were turned on, but cannot hear any audio. The video plays ok and I guess it's using html5 as I have not yet emerged Flash.

[edit] Ok, emerged Adobe Flash, but still no help. In fact, now the video starts but crashes after a couple of seconds.

Thoughts, anyone?

Thanks,

Mark

----------

## Muso

Is it just on youtube videos?

Run alsamixer in a terminal and unmute all channel via the M and arrow keys.

----------

## mark2

Right now it's just on Youtube because this is a completely new system install that I just got working yesterday.

I ran alsamixer as you suggested and unmuted everything, even though I had done that very thing in the graphical application. What has happened is that after installing Adobe Flash, the videos themselves quit after a few seconds. Prior to Adobe Flash at least the video would play with no trouble, just no sound.

Should I unmerge Flash?

----------

## The Doctor

 *mark2 wrote:*   

> Right now it's just on Youtube because this is a completely new system install that I just got working yesterday.
> 
> I ran alsamixer as you suggested and unmuted everything, even though I had done that very thing in the graphical application. What has happened is that after installing Adobe Flash, the videos themselves quit after a few seconds. Prior to Adobe Flash at least the video would play with no trouble, just no sound.
> 
> Should I unmerge Flash?

 You can just tell youtube to use html5 instead of flash. If you need flash use chromium or chrome since they actually are maintaining their own version while adobe is not. 

My guess is Alsa is trying trying to play using an incorrect card if the one you configured is unmuted. You can read more on that here https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA and check the arch pages as well.

----------

## mark2

I couldn't find where to tell youtube to use html5. I read the Wiki and did "lspci | grep -i audio" and got this:

```
Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
```

Then I went through their procedure and when I did "speaker-test -t wav -c 2", it came back with:

```
speaker-test 1.0.29

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels

WAV file(s)

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29/work/alsa-lib-1.0.29/src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1024:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
```

And I made sure I unmuted the Alsamixer once more, but still nothing. I will try a reboot, but I do not think it will make any difference.

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!

----------

## The Doctor

https://www.youtube.com/html5

Google did spit out this on the error, which might be helpful.

----------

## mark2

Well, good news! After a reboot, it is now working. Looks like the Wiki article did the trick.

Thanks, Doctor.

Now on to other fixes. But now it's time for bed. Got to work in the morning, which it now is...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## szatox

Funny thing is it sometimes happens to me as well. "Sometimes" is the keyword. html5 player usually works just fine, but once a blue moon it will only display the video.

Haven't spotted any patterns so far. It would typically work again after restarting browser, or sometimes after resuming from suspend again (without restarting). Or just because it's Friday.

I know, this message is incredibly helpful during troubleshooting  :Laughing:  but so far it looks similar so it might be worth mentioning. Perhaps someone stumbles over it some day and has more luck finding out what's going on.

----------

